# Lane's Annual Gumbo Party Dec 5



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Lane’s Annual Gumbo Party

Come on over and celebrate the end of “H” season!!

Saturday, December 5 starting about 3ish-til.

2 Gumbos will be provided (seafood and non)

Bring a side / horseydoervey and byob 



1676 College Pkwy / 207.0933


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

That time of year again when we celebrate NO "H"

Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Karmen and I were just talking about this last night!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We should be there. I'll figure out what to bring and let you know.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

What can we bring Lane,


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

Lane, if you need extra parking, have the guests come down to the corner and park in my gravel driveway. I am down the street on the inside corner (left side) with a gravel drive that goes from College to Quiet Water Lane. My house is across from the multicolored condo's on the corner. It is close to two cars wide and plenty big to hosts quite a few cars/trucks. Lane's is a short walk back up the street. Please leave us an exit to leave the garage if we need to!

They can park along the perimeter of the property in the street but be careful of the pilings. 

Bob


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Boatnbob!!! Please take advantage of boatnbob's parking offer. It is very close and available. Very generous !!!! Hired Hand, what ever you want to bring is OK. Prep is going on and Gumbos will be ready Sat. Look forward to seeing ALL next Sat. :thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This sure looks like a fun time...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Spooney, it is always fun with this crowd! Come join in a bowl and a little SEC at the same time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the invite lane, but Tina and I have the NAS Christmas party on the 4th... I'm old, not sure if I can do 2 nights in a row.... will see! Have fun ya'll!!!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Lane,

Cuzette and I hope we can make it over. Yeah, I know it's only a couple hundred feet away:bangin: but life's been in a real tail spin this whole year. I'll 'splain later, but hoping we can make it. Would love to see everyone.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

FishnLane said:


> Spooney, it is always fun with this crowd! Come join in a bowl and a little SEC at the same time.


You know, I think I just might be able to swing by. Now to figure out what to bring...


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Lane,
Unless something unravels between now and then, Cuzette and I plan to see you on Saturday and will bring snackage along with us. Looking forward to it, I need some R&R.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Party*

Not sure if Cindy and I will make it. I had quad bypass surgery around 4 weeks ago and am still not real strong.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Tim, heal quickly. Send Cindy or David over to get you a bowl. It is the Rx to heal the soul. Cuz, hopefully y'all will stroll down. I have updates for additional parking. PM or text me if desire a specific spot. 207.0933.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

I will be in attendance, is there anything in particular you would like me to bring? Do you have a craving for anything in particular?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it.....again!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!! 

I just left FishnLanes House, went to help with the preparations. By the time I got there to help, she had it all under control. 

Awesome Gumbo is under control by this Lady.

I will be adding BananaTom's Boiled Boston Butt to the menu.


Gonna be a Great End of "H" Celebration!!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Parking opportunities are increasing. Gumbo is in the air. Countdown begun. Phone NOT working so not getting messages nor texts.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. I wish I would have made a doggie bag. That gumbo was excellent! Mmmmm good. Great to see you tonight.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

It was really awesome meeting everyone tonight!

Lane, the gumbo was awesome and you're awesome. Everyone else had great food too!

I can't wait to see everyone again at the next soiree.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks again Lane for sharing your Home with us. We had a Great time...


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you Lane for another great time. You are a wonderful hostess. Gumbo was soooo yummy good.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a Really Great time....... Post the pix's.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks EVERYONE> had a great time.!!!!! will post pics later. Heading to work. Let's celebrate everyday--- our friends and family. We can't turn back the clock. There is nothing I enjoy better than seeing smiles!!!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Thanks for hosting a fine get together + excellent gumbo!*

As we have the luxury of walking down the street to the get together, we are fortunate. I enjoyed meeting members I have only followed on the internet via the forum. I would love to have name tags with our "handles" to wear at the party to help identify who is who. For us unfamiliar with the crowd, it would be nice to put a face to a name or "handle". 

Some may wish to remain anonymous (lol). One member reluctantly identified himself as a moderator. It is all good! I moderate on a testy aviation forum, and understand the reluctance to get mixed up! 

It was a great time to meet and greet each other and have a darn good time. Many thanks Lane. If you need any help in the future, we are down the street!

Happy holidays and yes, Merry Christmas to all the fine folks with the Pensacola Fishing Forum!

Bob (boatnbob)


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

didn't get great pics but a few to share. Next time, we'll appoint a photographer!! AND name tags!!!

I can't get it to load...only getting New York Broadway stuff.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Laney.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another outing missed!!!! Man, the times that deck has seen Lane!!! Glad ya'll had a blast, and I'll make one some day!!!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

How many Johns attended the party Lane?


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I really wished I could have made it. Unfortunately I worked all day. I'm sure it was a great time as usual. Amazing food as usual


----------

